# Greetings from Rainy old England!



## FancyTrot (Apr 1, 2011)

Hello everyone!

My name is Ayesha, I own at preset 4 horses.
Navara: My main baby 7year old Hanoverian x Tb I have had her about a year and three months
Max: 26 year old Welsh cob I have owned since childhood
Angel: 21 year old welsh section C mare, she was my first pony!
King:12 year old Haflinger we have owned for about 11 months

I am yet 'another' Natural horse person (Not a parelli person!) I study equine behaviour, and rehab abused or unhandled horses. I also use trick training and clicker training to enhance my relationship with my horses. I prefer training at absolute liberty, it gives me a chance to see if my horse is enjoying his or her work, if they decide to walk away, then I know I need to do something about my training techniques.
I have been around horses all my life and have dealt with a variety of horses, and worked on a number of yards too. Im always open to new learning experiences and I am always willing to offer help, direction and constructive criticism.

Ayesha
x


----------



## equus717 (Aug 20, 2009)

Hello and welcome.


----------



## FancyTrot (Apr 1, 2011)

Thank you xxx


----------



## crimsonsky (Feb 18, 2011)

welcome to the board. do you have pictures of your lovely horses?


----------



## FancyTrot (Apr 1, 2011)

I do indeed, ive posted a few already but Ill put some more up.
How are we all?


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

Welcome. It would be fun to see a video of you working with your horses.
PS very rainy here , too!


----------



## FancyTrot (Apr 1, 2011)

Grr to the rain!
We have a youtube that you can have a little looky at if you wanted. I need some better footage really as a lot of it is quite old, but the snow and rain this year has made me not really want to spend too much time playing games  
Feel free to have a look though and Ill get some new pictures up etc and some more recent ones when I can.


www.youtube.com/ThundersRose


----------



## SpiritedLittleCopperSpots (Mar 4, 2010)

Hello and welcome! :grin:
See you around the forum....


----------

